# whats everyone's thoughts on intermittent fasting



## thebull2012 (Feb 17, 2015)

Ive tried it and had better results at a faster rate than traditional diets. Kept my protien high. Moderate carbs. High fats. Seemed to fit my day better too.  I only lost about 25 pounds on the scale but kept alot of muscle and waist was down to what it was in high school back in 2000 lol.


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 17, 2015)

I preach it and live by it. About to do it right now.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 18, 2015)

for me it works if done the LeanGains way , i gained fats doing theKiefer's Carb Back loading way


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm sooooo fucking undisciplined,  if u can do it, go for it


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 7, 2015)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> I'm sooooo fucking undisciplined,  if u can do it, go for it



Your not alone,,,DIET/NUTRITION is where a lot of people suffer.
Its mind over matter.


----------



## Sully (Mar 11, 2015)

thebull2012 said:


> Ive tried it and had better results at a faster rate than traditional diets. Kept my protien high. Moderate carbs. High fats. Seemed to fit my day better too.  I only lost about 25 pounds on the scale but kept alot of muscle and waist was down to what it was in high school back in 2000 lol.



Can u give a detailed rundown of the protocol you used? I've been doing a little reading about different methods, but can't seem to find a really detailed write up. Everyone seems to want to sell you their "training method" as part of the protocol.


----------



## pesty4077 (Mar 11, 2015)

I tend to eat healthy all year and stay fairly lean. I could never do any kind of fasting, I like food to much. I eat when hungry.


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 12, 2015)

the only way you'll get an exact scientific method is if you contact a researcher who is creating a calorie pill to increase life longevity. no shit, it's legit. it's based on African people's diets because they have very low calorie diets, but live longer and look younger.

I think everyone's body will react different to intermittent fasting. the concept is just to go half a day without food, or even a whole day with just a dinner and that can be large but guarantee your eyes will be larger than your stomach.

I tend to burn 1500-3500calories a day when doing industrial electrical work & racquetball/may thai/BJJ & weight training 4-6 days out of the week I will either sporadically just miss about 4-8hrs of food during the time but mind you I will be the hulk and a little slow minded for the first few weeks.

other times I will have a breakfast so I'm not slow and weak, then miss breaks/lunches and just wait for a dinner. no protein shakes or soda.

when I go hard, it's primarily on a stacked cutting cycle that includes an appetite suppressant such as ephedrine & caffeine.

I can't tell you exactly what to do except to just try randomly missing meals and try to prolong longer with time in the diet. yeah your missing out on nutrients but I don't think a few hours will eat your muscles away when you'll be loading up before sleep fasting. 

just my 2 cents and we all know I'm not a pro, expert or md.


----------



## tri-terror (Mar 12, 2015)

I don't think its the best way to go if you are "bulking"(god I hate that word) but for being healthy and lean it works very well.  I also think that for true contest prep you need to be much more in tune with what's going on.


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 12, 2015)

I would want to see a scientific study on this and the effects of it in regards to how fast will the body use muscle for fuel once catabolic. how many hours of catabolism before the body uses muscle, how much nutrients can be utilized before being stored, so on and so forth. would be a great experiment if not done already.


----------



## tri-terror (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh, BTW...
This is how Serge Nubret ate...  Now that was a dude with clearly superior genetics but still.  He would eat nothing all day, and then train, and after training consume several lbs of meat(horse meat I believe), and lots of rice and beans.


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 12, 2015)

this is what a proper diet, weight training, hiit and some "supplements" can do. to include sporadic intermittent fasting.


----------



## Zuespas (Mar 14, 2015)

I think IF can work for those trying to look fit. It doesn't have its place in bodybuilding or powerlifting or for anyone trying to get lean for a comp or anyone trying to put on a lot muscle.


----------

